# DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE IE-A3 T-Shirt/Multi-use Flatbed Printer



## JesusRoxs11 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

I was thinking about buying a DTG printer and just need some feedback before I make such an investment.


The Model is 
IE-A3 T-Shirt/Multi-use Flatbed Printer
Printhead: ESPON 5760x1440Dpi
6 Cartridge (can use white ink, print on dark garment)​Print Size:329mm(13") x600mm(23.6")*[FONT=ÐÂ¼šÃ¡Â¨®w]Price $2799USD*[/FONT]

[FONT=ÐÂ¼šÃ¡Â¨®w]from www.iehk.net[/FONT]

[FONT=ÐÂ¼šÃ¡Â¨®w]any thoughts or advice?[/FONT]


----------



## starter (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm curious, too.
The price is attractive, but I'm wondering if it is just like other hand-made dtg printers modified from other Epson printers, and with may bugs.

If so, then I can buy one from other ways, the price may be just $1000 and I can get better local service.

IEA3 closed all the comments in youtube. And I just heared some brand selling on eBay is really bad ( maybe you buy it this second, and you just want to sell it at next second ), they also closed all user comments.

But the IEA3 is really cheaper than many other DTGs, I googled but got nothing constructive.

Hope anyone knows more can give a reply.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

This ones cheap too and made in the U.S 
Printer Packages


----------

